# any other sites like aquabid but with more American breeders?



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I've seen some beautiful bettas in aquabid but I don't want my money going overseas. I'd like to know of some sites and or great American breeders.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

mountaintrout said:


> I've seen some beautiful bettas in aquabid but I don't want my money going overseas. I'd like to know of some sites and or great American breeders.


Agreed! Our govt spends enough of our money to oversea nations......I rather spend it on American quality than another nation.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

It's an idea, but I don't think there is one. I've never found one, anyway, and I have searched.
I think most of the American breeders do use Aquabid.com, there just happens to be a lot of breeders in the native countries of the fish.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

Chard56 is a great American seller on aquabid. I don't want to be rude or wrong about buying American buts it's something I strive hard to do. I'm just a very proud American that loves his family ranch horses and crowntail bettas. God bless America


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you'll know a US breeder on Aquabid, because they'll have a little American Flag by the auction. that's how i found Chard, actually. xD


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

if you go to the advanced search you can search by location


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Many breeders in the US don't sell on AB, or sell period. Many people just don't want to deal with the hassle. I know first hand what a pain it is to deal with some customers... especially when they forget that this is a hobby, not a job, and you have a life aside from answering their emails the second they come in.

If you're looking for a pet unfortunately your selection is limited to what people are advertising online through AB or forums, however if you're looking for something to breed it is very beneficial to join the IBC and get in touch with breeders on the private boards. Many members who only sell fish to shows are willing to send you fish if you email them privately asking them about stock.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Is that a good price for that particuliar fish or not worth it?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What fish?


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

THis one.....sorry I thought you had commented in the thread I had started.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2995564360103750357tjEsbQ


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> If you're looking for a pet unfortunately your selection is limited to what people are advertising online through AB or forums, however if you're looking for something to breed it is very beneficial to join the IBC and get in touch with breeders on the private boards. Many members who only sell fish to shows are willing to send you fish if you email them privately asking them about stock.


Only thing about IBC is that you don't get to choose what type you'll be breeding. (That's my understanding of it, anyway.)

If there's a fish I want to breed, it'd be something like the kind I've been looking for forever that's hard to find.
I've only found one and she was in Canada, no transhipper. D:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No I'm not talking about the Betta Pals program. On the IBC boards the results of shows are posted and also a list with all member's names and usually an email or contact information of some sort.

So say you want to breed Red HM you would look on the show results and see the names of people who are constantly entering fish in those classes and then try to find their contact information and just ask politely if they have any unwanted fish that they would be willing to sell to you.

Edit...

Or just post on the better bettas board (and now our new forum!) that you are looking for a pair of ..... and if anyone has anything similar to please email you.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah, so it was that [Betta Palls Program]? I was confused while browsing their site, so I really wasn't sure what to make of it all. The person who led me to it wasn't very helpful with where to look either.

Thanks for that info, too, I really appreciate the clarification. I'll have a look.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah once you join and pay your dues they will send you an email invitation to the BBB which is our yahoo group. Once you pay your dues you can acess the forum by going to the link in the upper right corner of the IBC website. The forum is new though so I'm not sure how many members are on it right now. I can't afford to renew my membership right now so I have to wait until I renew it to join the forum.

The betta pals is the one where you sign up and a random breeder sends you a pair, that you don't get to choose. To sign up for that I believe there's a place on the main site to submit a request to join betta pals, but I think you need to have been a member at least 30 days before you're eligible fot betta pals
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

here's a betta shop here in the US and the place looks decent http://www.mnbettashop.com/


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

thank you for the link


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Keep in mind that Betta Shop is essentially a pet store, they won't have genetic background information on the fish and the fish are not bred in the US... So you're still supporting outside breeders.

Nothing wrong with that! But I thought the point was finding homebred fish ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

yes i want homebred fish. with established bloodline and proven breeding ability


----------

